# Which version to use?



## mzelensky (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I've got an old server P-IV used as webserver (FreeBSD 5.x, Apache, PHP, MySQL). FreeBSD 5 is obsolete, and I would like to upgrade it.

Which of the two latest FreeBSD versions (8.3 and 9.1) is the best to install on this old hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 15, 2013)

IMHO, 9.1 ... I greatly appreciate SUJ.  OTOH you may want to remove debugging stuff from the kernel, and maybe the sound devices... Also check the freebsd.org Release Notes for changes (v6, v7, v8, v9... even).  
Sometimes, though, one can get by with CURRENT.  (Be aware that pkgng is the default now AFAIK, maybe unless opt-out..).
.........
Others though know more than I do about it.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 15, 2013)

@mzelensky

No reason to stick to 8.x series, which will have one more release, 8.4.

Use 9.1.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been using 9.1 on a PIV (384MB RAM) machine. It's used as a desktop though.

I haven't had a single problem since I've installed it weeks ago. And once I disabled CAM CTL, it only used 1-2MB more than 8.x.


----------



## mzelensky (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you so much, fellows!


----------

